# Some new ones,opinion needed



## gala-soaps (Dec 21, 2009)

anise,fennel






cedar-mint





coconut-orange





double mint





all together





Hope U like them...


----------



## heyjude (Dec 21, 2009)

Like em? Love those stripes!  

Jude


----------



## ecobean (Dec 21, 2009)

tiger soap! Love it!


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 21, 2009)

Those are really nice! They look so smooth & the layers are very cool.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 21, 2009)

Those are amazing stripes! I love the smoothness of the layers on the anise/fennel one! Cool!


----------



## candice19 (Dec 21, 2009)

My fav is the cedar mint, followed by anise fennel.  All beautiful, though!!


----------



## gala-soaps (Dec 21, 2009)

Forgot the red animal print one






they're all GM CP soaps


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job!

My favorite here is coconut-orange.


----------



## nickjuly (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the first two best but they are all great!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW    Love em!!!!!!


----------



## nup (Dec 22, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are fantastic! I love the stripes - well done!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 22, 2009)

Wild looking soaps. Love them.  :wink:


----------



## chlobue (Dec 22, 2009)

I would like to make the tiger stripe. 
Can anyone tell me the process?
Do you just do alternating colors in the mold?
TIA

chris


----------



## honor435 (Dec 22, 2009)

awesome soap!


----------



## sanjon (Dec 30, 2009)

These are beautiful!!!!!!!!! All of them.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow - they look fantastic!


----------



## marchroses (Dec 31, 2009)

They look great! The stripes are very unique.


----------



## latherati (Jan 2, 2010)

I love, love, love the stripes!  Awesome


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are awesome soaps!!


----------



## twilightluver (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice..loving the stripes


----------

